# metal geared slicer



## bobbyjoe (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey all! Who makes a metal geared meat slicer in the rough 100-150 dollar range?


----------



## kit s (Dec 24, 2019)

bobbyjoe said:


> Hey all! Who makes a metal geared meat slicer in the rough 100-150 dollar range?


If lucky you may find one in that price range used. It would also probably be old


----------



## bobbyjoe (Dec 25, 2019)

kit s said:


> If lucky you may find one in that price range used. It would also probably be old


OK, plastic it is.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 28, 2019)

Check out the Chef's Choice Slicers.  They are very popular on this forum. They are geared but not metal geared.  LEM makes a couple of inexpensive belt drive slicers.  Check WOOT often as they will occasionally put Chef's Choice slicers on ridiculously low sale prices.  Here is their latest offering on an older model, re-furb:








						ChefsChoice Electric Food Slicer
					

ChefsChoice Electric Food Slicer




					home.woot.com


----------

